# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentet shqiptare ne Itali

## helios

Pershendetje ty o student qe po lexon keto rreshta,kudo qofsh(nese nuk je student je i mirepritur gjithashtu  :buzeqeshje: ,nese nuk ndodhesh ne Itali je i ftuar te kalosh tek tema per studentet shqiptare neper bote) Kjo teme u hap me idene qe te krijohet nje shoqeri virtuale e studenteve ne Itali,per te trajtuar hallet dhe problemet tona te perditshme. Te gjithe e dine sa e veshtire eshte jeta e studentit ne pergjithesi...por jo te gjithe e dine sa e veshtire eshte ajo ketu ne Itali. Kush nga ne,nese do kishte mundesi te kthehej mbrapa ne kohe, do ndryshonte vendimin e famshem,apo idene e te vazhduarit te shkolles se larte ne Itali? Une jo njehere!!! Mos u habisni,e shumta e shumta qe do beja,do ishte te kisha mundesine te kisha plotesuar dokumentat per te fituar nje burse...gjithmone nese ARSTUD-i (azienda per il diritto allo studio) e  universitetit te Bolognes), veren e vitit 1997 (nje vita para se te vija une)nuk do kishte vendosur qe studenteve shqiptare(dhe te disa shteteve ne zhvillim e siper) t'i hiqej e drejta per studim(qe me pak fjale dmth: jo burse studimi,jo konvikt,jo mense vetem nje zvogelim i takses se famshme te regjistrimit)  Dhe une faj per kete i ve dhe ambasades italiane ne TR qe mesa di une,nuk jepte informacion per bursat e universiteteve te ndryshme ne Itali...ju qe keni mbi 4 vjet ketu dinit gje kur keni plotesuar formularet??? Une jo per vete...dhe vetem per kete do kisha ndryshuar qytet...por pastaj do dilnin probleme te tjera,ku me kryesori eshte rregullimi me shtepi. Kam njohur cuna qe kane fjetur si "barbone" tek stacioni i trenit...po spate nje mbeshtetje je i humbur,vetem nese babi te paguan hotelin,por edhe atehere nuk eshte se e ke zgjidhur problemin. Kur i thua fjaline "sono albanese" atij qe ofron krevatin apo dhomen teke me qera....eshte e kote me tej ti japesh nr tend te tel,qe ai te te kontaktoje per te dhene lajmin e shumepritur..."Me vjen keq...por ja dhame atij qe erdhi para teje" Edhe pse ti ne takimin per te pare apartamentin,mund te kesh bere nja 7-8 km nga qendra dhe i bindur qe do ta prekesh paksa ne zemer per faktin qe je i huaj dhe i vetem ketu ne kete shtet te huajsh!!!
Megjithate ky eshte vetem fillimi...ke fat dhe qellon njeri nga jugu qe te thote hajde se te zgjodhem ty...duhet te paguash 3 muaj ne fillim,2 prej te cileve te jepen ne fund fare nese do  te ikesh...Ti,ske rrruge tjeter...vendos te qendrosh dhe paguan ato leke...te pakten nuk je me jashte si qen rrugesh!!!
Eh...sa do vazhdoja keshtu...ngjajne si histori emigrantesh...jo studentesh! Vetem se dicka eshte e sigurte...mjafton te ambjentohesh se pastaj rrjedha e jetes te ndihmon te lundrosh ne ujra te qeta...
Ndoshta u zgjata shume...nuk di cfare tjeter mund te shkruajme ketu ne kete teme(do deshiroja te lexoja sa me pak tregime te dhimbshme)...por besoj se ka shume gjera...duke u nisur nga histori tuajat personale deri tek probleme te perditshme,dhe ju lutem sa me shume hapesire gjerave qe ju pelqen dhe qe beni per tu kenaqur ne Itali(psh festa apo takime shqiptaresh,lokale te ndryshme,shoqata shqiptaresh etj) Psh nje pyetje e ngre une ketu: sa nga ju punojne perkrah studimit??? 

Shpresoj te dali dicka interesante....deri atehere ju uroj gjithe te mirat!!! 
                                                Eliani,Bologna

----------


## Brave man

Kjo qe lexova ishte pershkrimi me realist i gjendjes tone ketu.Po ctu desh ne Bolonja o njeri.Une jam ne rome ku jepet burse, konvikt,e hame ne mense e prap nuk na dalin ato te shkreta lek.
Ketu gati te gjitje punojne ne pune me ore ose ne volantinagio.
Kurse ne bolonja them duhet te jete me keq.
A mor se nuk kalohet keq kendej kur te mban shtepia.

----------


## helios

BraveMan...sa per mua...une mbaj veten vete,familja me mbajti vetem vitin e pare,se aq mundte(me thene te drejten me vinte keq per ta se kane kursyer qe une te jem ketu sot)...me pas u detyrova dhe une te gjej nje pune part-time si shume shqiptare ketu...Megjithate ka shqiptare qe jetojne akoma mbi shpatullat e familjes(e am fjalen per familje te mireqena),une do prefroja te isha i pavarur pasi keshtu kupton se si eshte jeta ne te vertete! 
Sa per Romen nuk para me pelqen pasi eshte shume qytet i rremujshem dhe i madh...edhe pse mendoj se eshte shume i bukur si qytet...megjithate tani ne Bologna jam ambjentuar dhe shpresoj te mbaroj kete qe kam nisur...pastaj shofim e bejme..te gjitha rruget te cojne ne Rome sic i thojne apo jo  :buzeqeshje:  Pershendetje!!!

----------


## Thunder way

Ore djema,vete e kerkuat!Pse ore qe dinit Italine fushe me lule?!Apo ju thane qe bursat vu ketej do benit edhe ndonje tregti celularesh e keshtu do shtyhej.Po edhe ajo burse italiane si ato 80 milekshat qe marin studentet ne shqiperi eshte ore pse c'kujtuat se do blinit edhe makina me ate.Ja e mora edhe une bursen e ku e kam do thoni,iku ore fluturoi!Shyqyr zotit qe kemi gjetur edhe nje pun part-time se ndryshe ... :star trek:  
Tani sna ka ngelur gje tjeter po tu futemi atyre mesimeve not zhyt si i thon nje fjale e te marim burse prap per vitin tjeter,se del apo sdel qyl eshte edhe ajo me mire se pa hiç.E boll u qate!I kishit marre me mire informatat kur u niset e mos degjonit ato bukuroshat e babit qe marrin çeçet tek wester-union per muaj.
  Ju uroj te gjitheve fat e dalshi me sukses ne provime :garip:  
 :qetesi:

----------


## E1m9m8m2A

Po me pelqen shum kjo teme ..

Merita Bologna

----------


## E1m9m8m2A

Edhe une jam studente ... ne vit te pare po per burse si i thone muhabetit nuk behet fjale fare . Une me then te drejeten kam qene shume me fat qe kur kam ardhur sepse kisha tim vella nga tre vjet student . Ai i dinte mire punet e bursese keshtu qe une i pata bere dokumentat qe ne Shqiperi po prape nuk mora burse . Jo per gje po ishin vetem 5 per ekstrakomunitaret dhe me then te drejten akoma nuk e kam marre vesh se kush i ka marre . Ne kembim mora konviktin dhe me hoqen taksen e dyte ....
Me pak fjale me ka vajtur me mire se shume studenteve te tjere ketu . 
He per he me mban familje po edhe vete punoj kur kam kohe sepse tani me thene te drejten afrohen provimet dhe nuk kam kohe me....

Kaq per tani ...pershendetje Merita BOLOGNA

----------


## Thunder way

A jeni,si jeni burra(e burrnesha)?
Si po ja kaloni këtej nga Italia?Vallaj,gjynah me mos u qa,po kush na deshi andej nga ne e të na duan këta mor aman?!
Një përshëndetje të veçantë për Meritën!Më pëlqeu mesazhi jot.Shyqyr një që s'ankohet.Jo për gjë motra e vëllezër,s'e e di që punët s'venë vaj për asnjë,po me të ankuara nuk zgjidhet gjë.E di si them unë moj Meritë:"Kur të pyesin se si je,thuaj gjithmonë mirë,se edhe po the keq,s'do të t'i zgjidhë njeri hallet e tua.
Ju përshëndes të gjithëve o studentë,dhe një urim të veçantë për ata që janë me provime.Ju uroj suksese e ruhuni nga provokimet e këtyre profesorave kaq "të mirë" e "të dashur" me ne extraterrestrit,më falni,exstracomunitar-ët desha të thosha.
Shihemi ne mesazhet e tjera.

----------


## Thunder way

Sa për kuriozitet.
Nuk quhem Rrok(edhe pse s'kam gjë kundër këtij emri),po ajo përshëndetja ne fund më ka ngelur nga një profesori im(edhe ai s'quhej Rrok):a  :masaker:   :masaker:  
 :Kercim pupthi4:   :Kercim pupthi4:

----------


## E1m9m8m2A

Pershendetje edhe per ty Thunderway

Them gjithmone "mire" edhe kur jam keq eshte bere moto tani ..

Merita Bologna

----------


## helios

> _Postuar më parë nga Merita_ 
> *Edhe une jam studente ... ne vit te pare po per burse si i thone muhabetit nuk behet fjale fare . Une me then te drejeten kam qene shume me fat qe kur kam ardhur sepse kisha tim vella nga tre vjet student . Ai i dinte mire punet e bursese keshtu qe une i pata bere dokumentat qe ne Shqiperi po prape nuk mora burse . Jo per gje po ishin vetem 5 per ekstrakomunitaret dhe me then te drejten akoma nuk e kam marre vesh se kush i ka marre . Ne kembim mora konviktin dhe me hoqen taksen e dyte ....
> Me pak fjale me ka vajtur me mire se shume studenteve te tjere ketu . 
> He per he me mban familje po edhe vete punoj kur kam kohe sepse tani me thene te drejten afrohen provimet dhe nuk kam kohe me....
> 
> Kaq per tani ...pershendetje Merita BOLOGNA*


Pershendetje Merita...qenke dhe ti ne Bologna,si e ndjen veten ketu?
Atehere...pike se pari duhet te sqaroj Thunder Way...Thunder,ti sic duket i paske marre informatat qe perpara...bravo te qofte! Edhe nje burse e paske marre(packa se e vogel,me mire pa gje hic kur i thone)...bravo edhe per kete! Edhe nje pune te vogel e paske gjetur...te them bravo edhe ketu! Por mos kujto se te gjithe jane ne pozicionin tend...ti thua qe ne e dinim Italine fushe me lule,a mos ti valle e dije qe s'ishte keshtu. Sigurisht qe mund ta kesh ditur...po pse po mos ta dije a nuk do vije valle? Apo do preferoje 80 mije lekshin e Tiranes??? Studenti shqiptar,flas per ato qe kane synim te vijne per te studiuar,i merr parasysh te gjitha veshtiresite...aq me shume qe ka degjuar per pengesat dhe jeten e rende qe ben nje shqiptar ne Itali(flas ne pergjithesi pasi ka nga ato qe nuk cajne koke). Keshtu pra,une thjesht mendova te jap nje ide te jetes studentore ketu ne kete shtet, edhe nuk e hapa me qellim qe vetem te ankohemi(e kam sqaruar me duket)...keshtu qe mos i keqkupto gjerat te lutem.Nejse ti Rrok(se ke nick te gjate jo per gje  :buzeqeshje:  ),jam dakort kur thua qe hallet tona po nuk i zgjidhem ne,ska kush ti zgjidhe! Ne nje forum tjeter shqiptar.lexova qe ketu ne Bologna se c'na qenkan nja 7 shoqata studentore shqiptare...ti Merita ke degjuar gje??? Atje tek ty Rrok ka  ndonje shoqate??? Edhe po te kishte do thuash ti....cfare do arrinte te bente. Pastaj ketu ne Itali,aha nje shoqate po nuk qe e forte dhe solide,aha nuk besoj se ben gje...
Ok pra...ju uroj gjithe te mirat dhe fat en provime...ika dhe une tani se kam per te mesuar... :i ngrysur:  
Ciao ciao
Eliani,Bologna
PS Merita u dashka hapur nje teme tjeter me duket se qenkemi ca nga Bologna ketu... :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## E1m9m8m2A

Une per vete nuk kam degjuar gje per keto shoqatat e famshme studentore shqiptare.Di per vetem qe ekziston vetem nje zyre qe ndihmon studentet ekstrakomunitare per shume gjera nuk  e  di nese e ke degjuar "Bettoli".Edhe per bursat aplikohet vetem ne vit te dyte gjithmone nese ke dale idoneo tek Arstud dhe nuk ke marre burse.Di qe tani kan filluar aplikimet.
Pastaj kjo zyra qe them une ndihmon edhe per te gjetur shtepi.Nje tjeter gje qe ofron eshte edhe per te fotokopjuar tekstet universitare dhe ky eshte nje avantazh shume i madh pasi ti mund ta dish shume mire se sa kushton nje tekst ketu.

Per sa i perket gjendjes time mund te them qe eshte me e mire se e  shume studenteve te tjere . Jam ne convikt dhe me provime kam ec shume mire.Pastaj une me lart te thashe qe kam edhe tim vella ketu dhe jam integruar disi tek shoqeria e tij (shqiptare te gjithe kuptohet).Me pak fjale ia kaloj mire...
Per shoqeri me italine as nuk behet llaf sepse jane shume racista.Imagjino kur jan racista per italianet e jugut imagjino pak per shqipertaret qe nuk duan ti shohin me sy ... Per mua kjo ka qene gjeja me e keqe qe kam hasur per te tjerat mund te them qe jam shume mire ...

Pershendetje Merita BOLOGNA

----------


## Jeans-boy

Eshte fare e thjeshte dhe ka vetem kete sqarim:
Kjo eshte pune me te futur.
Puna eshte se sa me i madh eshte interesi  i shiptareve per te studiuar, aq me te medha jane manovrimet italiane per te mos te te dhene asnje mundesi me shume se nje regjistrim ne fakultet
Mos te filloj edhe une me ankesat e mia se do te me duhej te rrija nje jave mbi tastiere e s'do te mbaroja...
Puna eshte se cfare mund te behet.
Do te doja nje sforco te vogel nga te gjithe studentet shqiptare ne Itali.Dihet qe behen zgjedhje per sindikaliste per cdo ESU.Dhe ata pak te zgjedhur (dhe vetem ata) kane te drejten te shtrojne problemet qe kane studentet dhe ne njefare mase te bejne tu degjohet zeri i tyre.
PSE TE MOS VOTOJNE TE GJITHE SHIPTARET PER  NJE SHQIPTAR, POR 
DUHET OSE TE VOTOJNE PER ITALIANE OSE NE PJESEN ME TE MADHE TE MOS MARRIN PJESE NE VOTIME ???
jam i bindur se qenia e shqiptareve ne perfaqesite studentore te enteve qe merren me problemet e jashtme te universiteteve do te ndikonte shume. Duhet te zgjedhim perfaqesuesit tane qe te bejne te ditur se c'ndodh me shqiptaret qe nga dita e pare e interesimit te tyre ne ambasade apo ne konsullatat italiane ne Shqiperi, sepse mendoj qe problemet tona nisin qe aty.
 Ciao-ciao

----------


## helios

Pershendetje...
ESU duhet te jete ent per te drejten e studimit apo jo? Nuk di...po ketu ne Bologna sdi se si funksionon puna e zgjedhjeve...do interesohem. Te vetmet zgjedhje qe di une jane ato qe behen per cdo fakultet dhe kurs,per te zgjedhur keshillin studentor,perfaqesine e studenteve dmth...Ne ate periudhe behet nje rremuje saqe nuk di ke te zgjedhesh...me duket se nderrohen cdo vit keshillet...duke kaluar nga cdo skaj i politikes.
Ketu ne Bologna ekziston nje qender e krijuar nga universiteti per te ndihmuar studentet e vendeve ne zhvillim e siper...ama e drejtuar nga italiane...nuk ka asnje asistent te huaj...Qendra merret me shume me burokracirat e dokumentacioneve nga ambasada dhe me shperndarjen dhe ndihmen per aplikimin e bursave. Kjo qe thua ti jeans_boy nuk besoj te behet realitet pasi po te ishte ashtu do duheshin perfaqsues te te gjithe vendeve te huaja ne perfaqesite studentore. Besoj se nje keshill i vecante studentash te huaj do ishte zgjidhja me e arsyeshme...Ne fillim kur kam ardhur,jam marre me nje gje te tille,duke u takuar me disa studente te tjere te huaj por me pjesemarrjen e CGIL(me perfaqsues te huaj te CGIL). Ideja iste krijimi i nje shoqate studentore perkrah CGIL...ta le te imagjinosh qe takimi i dyte nuk ndodhi me kurre!!! Per mua ishte thjesht dicka e organizuar nga nje punonjes mendjemadh ne interes te zyres se CGIL per te huajt jashte-komunitare!
nuk di cte them me tjeter...puna eshte se po u krijua nje shoqate...do krijohen akoma me teper probleme...sidomos tani qe cdo njeri po shikon me me frike te ardhmen e tij ketu ne Itali(duke pasur parasysh ligjet e reja qe po hyjne ne fuqi) Tani me shume mbi te gjitha,cdo njeri po kerkon te mbaroje kete shkolle dhe ose te gjeje nje pune per se mbari,ose te emigroje gjekund tjeter,ose te kthehet mbrapa ne Shqiperi(qe eshte sa gje e bukur nga njera ane aq edhe e trishtueshme nga ana tjeter pasi atje eshte nje bote tjeter,ky eshte mendimi im personal)
Gjithe te mirat dhe ju uroj fat per ato qe jane me provimet e sezonit!!!   E.M.

----------


## mery

Pershendetje te gjitheve nga Lezhjanja me banim ne Milano  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## E1m9m8m2A

Pershendetje Lezha nga Merita ne Bologna !!!!!!!

----------


## klevis2

Bravo moj Merita d.m.th edhe ne bolonja qenka si ne Milano nejse te ka vajtur mire mendja gjeja e pare ne Itali qe te corienton eshte pikerisht mungesa e informacionit mbase do beje mire te hapje dhe nje teme per kete.Suksese

----------


## E_dlira P.

Pershendetje te gjithe studenteve shqiptare ne Itali.

Une kam ketu shume vjet dhe tashme e kem te qarte se çfare jete behet ketu. Jam dakort me ju qe shteti Italian duhet te ndihmonte me shume studentet me bursa, konvikte etj., qe studentet te mendojne vetem mesimet dhe jo me ç'menyre te nxjerrin parate. Kjo e ben me te veshtire jeten. Por besoj qe jeta duhet te jete pak a shume e veshtire gjithandej

Une nuk mendoj qe eshte ky problemi kryesor i studenteve shqiptare ne Itali. Me shume me lodh e me mundon lufta e perditshme qe duhet te bej ne ç'do vend ku prezantohem kur them qe jam shqiptare. (dhe nuk eshte zgjidhje ajo qe bejne disa qe prezantohen si hungareze, bullgare, hollandeze etj.) Kjo me ben qe te mos ti duroj italianet fare. Nuk kam qene ndonjehere raciste por po behem ndaj tyre. Sidoqofte ne duhet te sillemi ne menyren me te mire qe dime sepse ndonje person te mire e gjen edhe ketu(sarà dura ma la speranza è l'ultima a morire).

Ju uroj gjithe te mirat dhe urime per provimet.

P.S.: Une kam ne korrik provimin e fundit dhe pastaj do merrem me mbrojtjen e temes. 
Shpresoj te shkoj ç'do gje mire!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## E1m9m8m2A

Sqarohu me mire sepse nuk te kuptoj Klevis 2 ...

----------


## Ingenuous

Pershendetje,

Une jam Redi nga Durresi.
Gjithashtu dhe une jam student, ose te theme isha, pasi tani sapo mbarova shkollen e larte ne degen Shkenca Politike ne Torino. 
Ne gusht do rikthehem ne Shqiperi, por doja tu uroja suksese ne mesime, e mos harroni : keta nuk kane asgje me shume se ne , thjeshte jane ne gjendje ekonomike pak me lart.
Me kete rast  uroj shoqen time Enkeleden , studente dhe ajo ne Itali Urime per 110 lode ne Mjeksi, fat kudo, gjithashtu te gthithve studenteve shqiptare qe ndodhen ne Itali.

Gjithe te Mirat
Redi

----------


## helios

Flm Redo...edhe ti suksese ne kerkim te punes ne Shqiperi  :buzeqeshje:

----------

